# Feeling completely hopeless



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

i was doing better for a while but now i have fallen back into the worst of it, is the rest of my life going to be like this? How the hell can a panic attack bring on dpdr and a bunch of visual disturbances, it just feels so unfair and i start to think that i will never get over this, maybe i just screwed up somehow and ruined the rest of my life


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah the whole thing is fucked up


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Right there with you brother. There's alot of ups and downs along the way


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

i just worry all the time if my problems are even dpdr related, i have too many visual disturbances, i worry sometimes if it is something more serious and it makes me fall into a deep depression


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

marduk said:


> i just worry all the time if my problems are even dpdr related, i have too many visual disturbances, i worry sometimes if it is something more serious and it makes me fall into a deep depression


It's really just classic DP/DR


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

It's possible you've misdiagnosed yourself as having DPDR when it could be something else. There's a lot of self-diagnosing on the Internet. Maybe what you are experiencing won't go away because you don't know what it is.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

i definitly have dpdr the whole body numbness floating eyes feeling (to a lesser degree) but mostly the disconnected from enviroment feeling and hazy weird vision and all of this started after a panic attack wich seems to be a typical onset of dpdr, i guess i worry because i also have problems with the fuzzy vision, lights are fuzzy and weird i see some things double, i see floaters and stuff, they all started after that one panic attack never had vision problems before all this


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

marduk said:


> i definitly have dpdr the whole body numbness floating eyes feeling (to a lesser degree) but mostly the disconnected from enviroment feeling and hazy weird vision and all of this started after a panic attack wich seems to be a typical onset of dpdr, i guess i worry because i also have problems with the fuzzy vision, lights are fuzzy and weird i see some things double, i see floaters and stuff, they all started after that one panic attack never had vision problems before all this


 I dont think double vision is something that usually happens in dp/dr. I'd get that checked out just in case. Everything else though sounds typical of dpdr.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

think the double vision is more correctly called ghosting have made a few topics illustrating it, seems like it is common with stuff like hppd but i just dont get it because i did not get these symptoms from drugs as far as i know, it's the only symptom that seems to be the most connected to my actual eyes and is the most easily manipulated one it happens mostly from light sources, when my dpdr was at it's worst last year i got it from actual people too


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

have stuff like afterimages too wich also seem to vary in intensity a lot


----------

